# How do Teflon Sheets work?



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

I know they are used to protect the platen...

from the inks?

For example, say I place a small plastisol transfer on the inner neckline area of a shirt. Then go to place a larger transfer in the center. If I wasn't able to press the large transfer without hitting / heating up the neckline area, would I use a teflon sheet to protect the neckline from getting heated up and potentially becoming sticky?

Sorry if the explanation is unclear. I guess I'm basically trying to findout if a teflon sheet will help me place transfers close together without any complications. Thanks!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

well...yes that is correct. The teflon sheet offers pre-printed protection.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

That's exactly what they are for. They are also essential when doing pre-cut vinyl lettering/numbers as well.

A small note: If you are going to be doing this with plastisol, wait for the print to cool first before doing the 2nd print. If you don't, some of the plastisol ink may transfer off on to the teflon sheet. This is better than getting it on your top platen of course, but A) it will fade the print and B) if you don't notice it may transfer that ink on to the next t-shirt.


----------



## funkygator2 (Apr 15, 2007)

Would this be the same for design done using injet printers?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Heres what i do,, the teflon sheets are large, so i cut a corner out of one of my corners , and put that on the tagless label or small back print, if i have already pressed the back, then cool peel.

If you press with out something over the print inside the label area,the ink will stick to the other side of the shirt,, i know from exp,, lol


----------



## dancinmom (Aug 22, 2008)

The teflon sheets does add protection to already pressed transfers. I apply rhinestones to 95% of my designs and I always use a teflon sheet to protect my image. Just make sure you wipe off the sheet so you don't transfer ink to the next item. Especially if you are using dark inks on light garments. I learned that one the hard way.


----------

